# J9250 Methotrexate w/ ICD9 555.9



## ncurtis (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been getting denials left and right from Noridian Medicare when ever we bill out J9250 Methotrexate w/ 555.9 Regional enteritis of unspecified site. I've searched the CMS website and Noridian Medicare and can't find anything on limited coverage guidelines. Can anyone help with this? 
I'm at my wits end...
Thank you,
Nicole Curtis


----------



## dmaec (Jul 9, 2008)

J9250 is a chemotherapy drug (all J9xxx codes are chemo drugs) -


----------



## mbort (Jul 9, 2008)

what method are you using to administer the Methotrexate? If oral, see J8610


----------



## LISACOOPER (Jul 16, 2008)

ncurtis said:


> I've been getting denials left and right from Noridian Medicare when ever we bill out J9250 Methotrexate w/ 555.9 Regional enteritis of unspecified site. I've searched the CMS website and Noridian Medicare and can't find anything on limited coverage guidelines. Can anyon[/B][/B][/B]
> I'm at my wits end...
> Thank you,
> Nicole Curtis



TRYING TO BILL CODE J9250 WITH DIAG CODE 696.1 FOR PSORIASIS IM INJECTIONM 25ML 1 CC????????????????


----------

